# Carrion Crown #1 Haunting of Harrowstone: Conversion from Pathfinder to 5e



## DNDScholar

I have just uploaded Carrion Crown #1 Haunting of Harrowstone: Conversion from Pathfinder to 5e to the downloads area. This is a completely redesigned PDF in InDesign, complete with bookmarks and hyperlinks for easier perusal.

*#1 The Haunting of Harrowstone**

The death of a friend. Letters painted in blood. Sobbing coming from the prison on the hill. Will the heroes be able to solve the mystery of the town of Ravengro, or will their souls become trapped like the others in the Haunting of Harrowstone? 

In this adventure designed for three to four characters starting at level 1, players come to a town with a dark history in order to bury an old ally. From here things quickly spiral out of control and the players get wrapped up in investigating the history of the town and encountering the spirits that haunt it. 

This is my conversion of the Pathfinder adventure to D&D 5. It converts all mechanics, dungeons, monsters, NPCs, and items and also seeks to solve some of the larger issues that weren’t addressed in the original, many of which were pointed out by fans throughout the years and by the developers themselves. New mechanics include the trust system, the haunt system, and a range of interesting ghosts and encounters that could be used in your own adventures!​*

You can find the file here in the downloads section.  Please use this thread for comments.


----------



## DNDScholar

Update to the file: one last pass was made at a couple statistics for the Splatterman, changed a couple spells and added an immunity to force players to make more tactical choices in fighting him (and to make him harder to face at too low a level).

In addition, I went through and fixed a number of small errors, not game affecting, just annoying when reading


----------

